# dry bathing (cornstarch)



## ceeteh07 (Jan 12, 2007)

my two bunnies have green feet already.. they are so messy with what they step on.. 

and I am considering the bathing of cornstarch... help me though... Ionly got the johnson's baby powder cornstarch powder... well it says99%.. is it safe for them?


----------



## bluebird (Jan 12, 2007)

I use regular cornstarch available in anygrocery store.sometimes i put some vinegar on the fur first then addthe cornstarch and brush.I wouldnt use the kind for babies as i dontknow what additives are in it, its not meant too be ingested.bluebird


----------



## ceeteh07 (Jan 12, 2007)

thank you  

I might try that tomorrow...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't use talc - very fine and dangerous for the rabbits to inhale.

Pam


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2007)

*bluebird wrote: *


> Iuse regular cornstarch available in any grocery store.sometimes i putsome vinegar on the fur first then add the cornstarch and brush.Iwouldnt use the kind for babies as i dont know what additives are init, its not meant too be ingested.bluebird


I use the cornstarch intended for cooking purposes, too.

Mix white vinegar and water 50/50. 
Add cornstarch to make a paste. 
Apply to coat allow to dry. 
Brush off. And old toothbrush works well for brushing.

~Jim


----------



## ceeteh07 (Jan 12, 2007)

will it be bad for my buns' health if they are cleaning themselves and i haven't taken off all of the cornstarch in their fur? 

also, will their smell be gone if I dry bath them with cornstarch? Iclean their cage every 2 days, but I still don't like it that theydon't smell good... I know it's impossible for them to naturally get afragant smell... but I want, at least, for them to be no smelly.


----------



## JimD (Jan 12, 2007)

The hardest part is trying to keep the bunny busy so that they don't lick it all off.


----------



## ceeteh07 (Jan 13, 2007)

thank you for the replies  

haven't started it yet though hehe...


----------

